# my fave pet...



## wah_delayed (Nov 4, 2006)

She's my favorite subject... one of my cat! :mrgreen: 


















Her tongue always sticks out for an unknown reason...


----------



## karissa (Nov 6, 2006)

:lmao: #2:thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd make that face too...if you put a cigarette in my mouth.  uke:


----------

